# ~Nadine's Boys Born ~ Day 154



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

We reached day 150 today with my daughter's Alpine, Nadine.

Nadine's acting fat and happy, and not in any major hurry for kid(s?).

Visiting the ewes:









My daughter will out of town for an FFA competition Friday and Saturday. We'd love it if Nadine would either kid tomorrow, or cross her legs and hang on until Meredith gets back. It's getting very exciting and more than a little scary. :GAAH:

This is how our big girl looked late this afternoon:

















I love her face. 









Enough with the pictures, already. Back to the buffet:









Anna


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

she looks close! but her udder might fill in a bit more


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

do you have a "before" pic of her rear legs? she almost looks posty which means birth is soon.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

That was what I was thinking too, Stacey - and she has dropped - I hope she has them Thursday for you.


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

You know, I was wondering about her legs, too. When she heaved herself up on the stands, she was super clumsy. Now mind you, Nadine is not a dainty deerlike creature.

She has kind of awful feet and legs, but she looked even more awkward than usual. Oh, my gosh, it would be terrific if she kidded today or tonight before my daughter has to leave Friday a.m. :leap:

Here's a pic of her earlier in her pregnancy:







\

It took a lot of effort for the big girl to stand up last might, too. She's still so agreeable and doesn't really look miserable. She just won't let me feel for babies, though. I think she knows how much I want to and that's her way of being contrary. :GAAH:

Ooooh, maybe baby Alpines today. :wahoo:

Anna


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

I hope she has does for you!! :leap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*



tremayne said:


> .... Now mind you, Nadine is not a dainty deerlike creature.


 :ROFL: :ROFL:

that's too funny

looks like we're in a race! kabooki hasn't gone yet either


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

Hope she goes before your daughter leaves. Good Luck.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

Hope she has those kids soon!!!! :horse:


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

do you have babies yet??? how i want to see little nadine babies...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*



> do you have a "before" pic of her rear legs? she almost looks posty which means birth is soon.


 yes I agree,,,she is looking really posty there..... getting really close ....but I pray ...she will wait ....just enough ..so your daughter will get back.... :hug: ray:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

My daughter checked Nadine before she left school. No change.

We'll be back out there to feed after 5 (Pacific time). I've got the kidding kit at the school (which is where Nadine lives. We can't keep livestock where we live.) I'm prepared for a long night waiting, but she may not kid tonight. Who knows? :scratch:

I just don't want her to be alone, in case she has trouble. Most women my age get antsy waiting for grandchildren. Not me, I wait for baby goats. :roll:

I did crochet kid sweaters for them, though. Hee-hee. :greengrin: What a goober, eh? 

Anna


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

oooh! hope you get to see her have that uneventful kidding! its fun to see the newborns.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*



> I did crochet kid sweaters for them, though. Hee-hee. :greengrin: What a goober, eh?


your not a goober.....your just a caring goat momma.....and there is nothing wrong with that... in my book... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

No babies yet. My daughter (Meredith) and I were out at the school farm last night penning Nadine in the barn area of her quarters. We laid fresh straw and have a plastic barrel for the kid(s) ready to set up.

My daughter's mind is made up -- Nadine will wait until she gets back from the FFA trip. A stubborn 16 year-old is not a force to be reckoned with. :roll:

My husband checked this morning, still no babies. Maybe Meredith and Nadine struck a deal. :wink:

I'm hoping Nadine waits, even though I'm anxious for babies. :dance: Hopefully :girl: :girl:

Anna


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

oh boy she hasnt kidded yet - darn! Well I hope she kids easily and with at least one doe


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Taking Her Sweet Time~Day 150*

I thought she would kid last night. She was acting shy, and Nadine is never shy. We had her up on the stand and the kid(s) were moving -- a lot. She actually let me feel for them. That was amazing. 

She would pause, gaze out into the air, then go back to eating. That was just different. She also didn't want to leave her stall, which for a very curious girl like Nadine, was unusual. Peeing and pooping a lot, udder is a little more full. Ligaments are still there, but lower. Happy and agreeable, as per Nadine. :sun:

So the wait continues. I also hope for a smooth labor, easy birth and does :girl: :girl:

Thanks, everybody, for the support and empathy. Goat Spot folks are the best! :applaud:

Anna


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: ~Nadine's Taking Her Sweet Time~*

come on nadine!!!!!!! you're making everyone wait, and you need to have your babies!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~Nadine's Taking Her Sweet Time~*

How is Nadine this morning?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Nadine's Taking Her Sweet Time~*

Any babies yet?


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: ~Nadine's Taking Her Sweet Time~*

It's 1:30 p.m. here and I've been out to the farm twice to check Nadine. No kids yet, but slowly things are changing. Her udder isn't very full, but it's getting there. Her ligaments are lower, but still there. Our girl is taking this at her leisure. I felt and even saw the babies moving. That was excellent. We'll check again in a couple of hours.

I feel very responsible for Nadine and her babies with my daughter gone. Nothing's going wrong on my watch, if I have anything to say about it -- which, of course, I don't. :shrug: Meh.

Camera's charged up, kidding kit is at the school and ready. Hey, Nadine, let's light this candle! :bday:

C'mon, doelings! :girl: :girl:

Anna


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: ~Nadine's Taking Her Sweet Time~*

Anything yet???? C'mon Nadine!!  :girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ~Nadine's Taking Her Sweet Time~*

Anna.....how is she.... any kiddo's yet? :hug:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Nadine kidded this morning. :stars: She had two bucklings. :boy: :boy: We got up early and checked on her, but she wasn't in active labor yet. She has some discharge and actually refused grain. I've never seen her refuse food. We went home and I went shopping and told the family I'd check on her. At 9:07, she was lying down and in the 15 minutes it took for my husband and daughter to get there, a bubble had appeared, ruptured and Nadine was at the no-turning-back point. 

Z1, who looks a lot like his sire, had a darn big head and we had to help stretch mom out for him. While he was in the birth canal, we could see him moving his tongue, so we knew he was alive. My daughter checked for baby 2, she felt teeth, but no hooves. He had both legs back. We got them moved forward and out he slid. Z1 is larger, with a grey brown color, and Z2 has less black and more fawn color. Z2 is not as perky as his brother, but he's getting better. 

As much as we would have preferred doelings, it's a relief to have them born easily, have a healthy mama, and healthy ray: kids. My daughter was 100% right. Nadine had two kids and she waited for Meredith to return from her trip.

I'll post pics as soon as I can. They're pretty cute boys.
Thanks to all for your support and wisdom. 

Anna


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Anna thats AWESOME!!! :stars: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful! I am so glad that you all got to witness her miracles! :leap: Congratultions on such a healthy delivery!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats .......I am so happy it went well.....can't wait for the pics.......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

